# Health examinations ready for assessment-no action required



## Dav66 (Mar 9, 2017)

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required 
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.

What does that mean? A bit worried 
Thank you..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dav66 said:


> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.
> 
> What does that mean? A bit worried
> Thank you..


It basically says, what it said. No action required - I guess you have done your medical. If there is no abnormality, then medical is done for now. No need to worry.


----------



## Dav66 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It basically says, what it said. No action required - I guess you have done your medical. If there is no abnormality, then medical is done for now. No need to worry.


All good it's updated to cleared,
Thank you...


----------



## Shakeelreo (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi, 
I had the same issue. In howmany days its updated? 
Its been two days since i have done the medical.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Shakeelreo said:


> Hi,
> I had the same issue. In howmany days its updated?
> Its been two days since i have done the medical.


it can take upto a week


----------



## Bharatreddy (Jul 13, 2019)

Shakeelreo said:


> Hi,
> I had the same issue. In howmany days its updated?
> Its been two days since i have done the medical.


Hi. Have you cleared medicals?


----------



## Bharatreddy (Jul 13, 2019)

Dav66 said:


> All good it's updated to cleared,
> Thank you...


Hi, after how many days it got cleared?


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Just coming back to this thread i found matches my Case.

Background : Mum Dad Visitor 600 Tourist Visa, 12 month Stay , 
Had to undergo Health Checks for Both in India since opted for long duration 12 MOnth, and Dad is 75 so 
Mum's received her Grant in 6 Days from Application Submission.
Dad's , he's got the message saying, will be further assessed by Bupa. (just fyi! He had got operated in 2017 for heart related ailment)

Today is Day 2 of the wait , will await and keep all posted.


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey Guys whoever will see this thread, the status has now changed to *"Health clearance provided – no action required "

Its Day 4 Today. *


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Update : Got the GRANT but multiple 1 year validity only. where as my Mum got it for 3 Years multiple with continous 12 months stay in 18 month duration.


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

salmoh said:


> Update : Got the GRANT but multiple 1 year validity only. where as my Mum got it for 3 Years multiple with continuous 12 months stay in 18 month duration.


Thanks for referring to this thread
yesterday the status changed to *"Health clearance provided – no action required ".*
Don't know now how many days, it would take. Waiting


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

djaiy said:


> Thanks for referring to this thread
> yesterday the status changed to *"Health clearance provided – no action required ".*
> Don't know now how many days, it would take. Waiting


2-3 Business Days

Please update here if you got it for 1 year or 3 years , thanks and good luck


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

I have applied for short stay visa. hope for the best.
I will update. Thanks


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

salmoh said:


> 2-3 Business Days
> 
> Please update here if you got it for 1 year or 3 years , thanks and good luck


Update: Visa granted , applied for short term so its 3 months visa.Thanks


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

djaiy said:


> Update: Visa granted , applied for short term so its 3 months visa.Thanks


Congrats and wish you happy holidays ahead


----------



## Fatima omer (29 d ago)

Hello guys! I need to ask please! My father got health clearance, but my mother's health status shows ⬇ what does it mean? She doesn't have major health issues she only has heart stunt, Bp and diabetes. Do you guys know how long it gonna take to clear this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fatima omer said:


> Hello guys! I need to ask please! My father got health clearance, but my mother's health status shows ⬇ what does it mean? She doesn't have major health issues she only has heart stunt, Bp and diabetes. Do you guys know how long it gonna take to clear this?
> View attachment 102809


Your mother’s case has been referred to BUPA as is mentioned clearly
Which visa has she applied for ?
Cheers


----------



## Fatima omer (29 d ago)

NB said:


> Your mother’s case has been referred to BUPA as is mentioned clearly Which visa has she applied for ? Cheers


 We have applied for 870 temporary parents visa, is it already referred to bupa or they will refer if they have to? Because its says in status this person case will be processed or referd to bupa for further assessment. I dont know what they want to assess as my mother doesnt have any chronic ilness. Could you please tell me what will they do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fatima omer said:


> We have applied for 870 temporary parents visa, is it already referred to bupa or they will refer if they have to? Because its says in status this person case will be processed or referd to bupa for further assessment. I dont know what they want to assess as my mother doesnt have any chronic ilness. Could you please tell me what will they do?


You have no way of knowing the exact status 
You have to keep checking the dashboard very carefully for any change in the status 
As the 870 allows you to stay from 3 to 5 years, they want to be sure she doesn’t become a medical burden on the state despite the private health insurance 
Cheers


----------



## Fatima omer (29 d ago)

So what they will do next?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fatima omer said:


> So what they will do next?


You are not bothered what they do next
You wait patiently for an update in dashboard 
Cheers


----------

